# Gold in salt?



## mlgdave (Mar 13, 2011)

has anyone ever bought any of Mikes reports from goldmine world? I know hes passed on but he had a WHOLE bunch of reports about different recovery methods etc. I talked to him a few times on the phone a few years ago but never did buy anything from him.
http://www.goldmineworld.net/goldinSalt.html

Im curious about this. I think its probably just a sales ploy for his T-6 im sure. 

I feel almost dumb to post this question.............just so you know before hand!

mlgdave


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2011)

We have another member that has already been duped by this.He paid to get information,then purchased multiple items listed,that supposedly contained gold,shipped a lot of the material to me,and none if it contained gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 14, 2011)

Gold from salt?

Oh, hell yeah! That's how I retired at age 54----by recovering non-existent gold from salt.

Need a bridge? 
Got one for sale---cheap. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2011)

And to think of all those years i just wasted it on my food. :twisted:


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 14, 2011)

Good one pal, i just wasted some on my omellete too

mlgdave


----------



## joem (Mar 15, 2011)

Palladium said:


> And to think of all those years i just wasted it on my food. :twisted:



but your septic system is like a vault now


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well there may be a grain of truth in it. It says something about knowing what type of salt to use? My guess is they might mean the infinitesimal amount of gold trapped in Sea Salt. But there is no way in hell you'd be buying that in a grocery store and ever recover enough to even pay for the salt.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2011)

The gold in sea water theory has been tested and proven.
A research facility at a university(I don't remember whcih university) that built a machine to extract gold from sea water.If memory serves,they spent thousands just to operate the machine long enough to accumulate an amount of gold that was able to be weighed and measured......something like .1 grain.
The member that I did the research for,specifically purchased salt from the company that goldmineworld recommended....I was unable to recover even a trace of gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 20, 2011)

mic said:


> I was unable to recover even a trace of gold.


Have you explored how ice makers work? Not those that make cubes in trays---but the ones that make a sheet of ice, then cut it to cubes?

As ice freezes, given the opportunity, it rejects impurities----so an ice machine, absent chlorine, will make perfectly clear ice----because the impurities are rejected as the ice freezes. 

There's a process for purifying silver---it is dissolved in nitric acid/water, then allowed to grow crystals, which reject impurities in the process of growing. By dissolving and growing the silver several times, it's possible to produce virtually pure silver. 

Now think about salt, which is typically harvested as a grown crystal. The amount of gold in solution is unbelievably low in sea water-----and it's rejected as the salt grows. 

Need I say more?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

Very good point.I should have known that  .We have seen the dehydration "beds" for saltwater and they explained about how they do not need to filter the seawater because the contaminants are left behind from the process.Had I remembered that,I wouldn't have wasted the time my time on the salt.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 20, 2011)

mic said:


> Very good point.I should have known that  .We have seen the dehydration "beds" for saltwater and they explained about how they do not need to filter the seawater because the contaminants are left behind from the process.Had I remembered that,I wouldn't have wasted the time my time on the salt.


Armed with that thought, think about the talk of "sea salt", as if it is, somehow, superior to salt produced from other sources. 
Humans have a way of believing the absurd, and ignoring factual information. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh heck yes.All one has to do is look at the price of "sea salt" in any grocery store to understand that point.But I have to admit,mary and I were guilty of buying a while back....ooops.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 21, 2011)

mic said:


> Oh heck yes.All one has to do is look at the price of "sea salt" in any grocery store to understand that point.But I have to admit,mary and I were guilty of buying a while back....ooops.




I wouldn't feel too bad about that the extra price is more than likely the increased costs in labour in getting the salt and the cost of processing it :mrgreen:


----------



## Fournines (Mar 21, 2011)

Not to further drag this off topic, but technically sea salt is different from your typical table salt.

Your regular table salt is almost 99.99% sodium chloride (not including iodized salt). It has been refined to remove any other elements.

Sea Salt contains other elements such as iron, sulfur, and magnesium. Theoretically, those other elements help maintain a better electrolyte balance in the body compared to table salt.

However, sea salt is a poor source of iodine - making iodized table salt a better choice for some. Also, as sea salt is unrefined, it may also pick up any impurities or contamination from the sea water it is harvested from.

Now whether or not that justifies a higher cost for sea salt is a different discussion.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Oz (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the things that tickles me are individuals that have been told they must reduce their “salt” intake and are told to use the salt substitutes available at the grocery store. The most popular one in my area being labeled as “non-salt”, however the funny thing is it is just potassium chloride. 

If memory serves me correctly, sea salt typically contains a 30:1 ratio sodium chloride/potassium chloride. The important thing is that almost all table salt and salt used in processed foods is sodium chloride which throws the natural balance of salts off in the human body. 

I am no doctor but it seems having a reasonable balance of salts is more important than intake or chloride consumption given that doctors prescribe potassium chloride as a “salt” substitute for patients with high blood pressure.


----------

